# First time Firing



## Bill NH (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, I managed to sneak out to the range today even though it didn't get above 25 degree's and the wind was blowing about 25knt out of the NW. Man was it cold. I ran 90 round of Blazer Brass 230gr thru my M&P 45. Mind you this is what I consider a huge upgrade from my PT 99. Wow was I impressed. I shot at about 18-20ft and was very happy (haven't fired a handgun in several years). First target was spread out as expected but did manage to group about 4 round. Second wasn't as good due to firing at a fast pace but I was still happy. Third target was much better and so on. The gun performed flawlessly IMO. Very comfortable in my hand though I think I will fool around with a different size grip to see how it effects the grouping. Recoil was decent. I need to focus more on my breathing and the smooth steady motion on the trigger, I had a tendency to jerk a little. Might be due to the first time shooting a double action and I felt the travel was long but I attribute that to the double action. Can't wait to get back and run some more through it.
On a side note, man does my hearing protection suck. I was wearing soft ear plug that I have used for years (not that particular pair) without issues but when I took them out today am I ringing. What do other people wear, Headsets? soft plugs of better quality? any advice would be appreciated.
Bill


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I use rubber multi-ridge plugs, or "mid-qaulity" ear muffs... Both work well. In 25 degree temps???? I'd have muffs on just to keep my ears attached... ('course I'm in Orlando...)

Enjoy the new M&P!


----------

